# Was tun damit: Rahmen GT Zaskar LE u. Avalanche AL (ca.´95 bzw. ´93)



## JodlDodl (26. März 2010)

Hi!


Habt ihr ne Idee, was man mit diesen Rahmen machen könnte?
Einst liebte ich diese Bikes.

Ich spielte mal mit dem Gedanken das Zaskar LE zu "restaurieren", auf Originalzustand zu bringen... hat da wer Erfahrung?

Oder kauft das noch wer? 
Oder soll ich wegwerfen?
Oder soll ich mit billigsten Mitteln zwei Citycruiser draus machen?

Was meint ihr??

Danke für eure Input.

LG
Mike


----------



## divergent! (26. März 2010)

ach die will bestimmt keiner mehr. gibs sie mir

zeig doch mal bilder. wie groß sind die?

sind 2 schöne rahmen, ein aufbau lohnt immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2010)

- Bilder machen
- hier einstellen
- den Rahmen etwas Liebe schenken
- ein oder zwei ordentliche Fahrräder draus bauen
- Bilder machen
- hier einstellen

oder

- Bilder machen
- Preis ausdenken
- hier einstellen
- verkaufen
- sich irgendwann drüber ärgern

oder 

- wegwerfen
- sich irgendwann drüber ärgern


----------



## divergent! (26. März 2010)

bei der passenden größe bin ich für verkaufen

wenn er sie wegschmeißt verweis ausm forum


----------



## Sascha123 (26. März 2010)

JodlDodl schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Habt ihr ne Idee, was man mit diesen Rahmen machen könnte?
> ...



Deine Frage hat Ähnlichkeit zum "Sinn des Lebens".


----------



## JodlDodl (26. März 2010)

hmmm... aber da hat man kaum zeit und geld für das tuning des aktuellen "hauptbikes", mein ghost lector team...
und ihr sagt ich muss es aufbauen... im ernst: als voll zu gebrauchendes hardtail mit aktuellen teilen, was ich mir halt an teilen leisten kann oder will, oder soll ich versuchen alte originalteile aufzutreiben und es dann als bild wo aufhängen?
oder was meinst ihr?

danke!
lg
mike


----------



## divergent! (27. März 2010)

ne kpl xt gruppe aus den 90ern ist nicht so teuer. mit etwas suchen wirst du in klassik forum schnell fündig. syncros vorbau und stütze gibts auch problemlos, flite ebenso. als lrs was solides und ne olle judy rein und fertig ist das rad.


----------



## epic2006 (27. März 2010)

Auf jeden Fall aufbauen und auf keinen Fall mit aktuellen Teilen, die sind teuer und nicht stilecht, auch die Funktion ist z.B. bei der Gabel einfach nicht gegeben, da Dir aktuelle Gabeln mit monströsen Einbauhöhen die Geometrie versauen.

Ein klassisch (neu) aufgebautes GT ist einfach schön und hat Stil.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429417&page=3
die alten Komponenten funktionieren einwandfrei und stehen neuem Zeugs in nichts nach (ausser der Federgabel, die hat ein sehr "sportliches" Ansprechverhalten).

Teile gibts bei den ClassicBikes im Basar oder in der Bucht.

Viel Erfolg, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## dr.juggles (27. März 2010)

wie groß ist denn das avalanche al?

bei 16" hätt ich evtl interesse.

mfg


----------



## JodlDodl (30. März 2010)

was fährt man als 180 mann meistens? nicht eh einen 16er?
stelle demnächst fotos hier rein. ich denke ich werde das zaskar LE versuchen mit originalteilen aufzubauen. es ist im moment ja eh mit irgendwelchen teilen als rad verbaut, mit dem ich bis vor zwei jahren sogar noch aktiv gefahren bin...aber da ist kaum was klassisch originales dran...
das avalanche al wäre eventuell abzugeben...aber was kann sowas wert sein?
für 50 euro mach ich mir lieber nen blumenständer draus ;-)

falls jemand sowas hat eine bitte: 
wer hat eine originalliste der ausstattung oder ein foto eines Zaskar LE um 1995/´96?
ich erinnere mich grob daran, dass das top modell eine xtr gruppe mit rapidfire hatte, eine gelbe judy SID Race (gabs sowas?), dann syncros vorbau und sattelstütze schwarz? kurbel cook bros oder raceface oder XTR?? und einen flite titanium sattel... felgen/reifen weiss ich nicht-...vielleicht mavics ceramic mit den xtr naben?

falls wem fad ist und er zeit findet mir was zukommen zu lassen oder hier zu posten- riesen- danke- schön!

LG
Mike


----------



## gtbiker (30. März 2010)

Hi,
schau mal hier die Kataloge durch, da wird sich schon was brauchbraes finden lassen 
Viel Spaß bei der Recherche!
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JodlDodl (31. März 2010)

hi, danke, so schön diese alten kataloge zu sehen mit den schönen alten rädern. ich hatte schon vergessen, dass das lts seinerzeit revolutionär war bei den damaligen "fullys"...

ich werde mich also in den nächsten monaten daran machen nebenbei die teile aufzutreiben...mal sehen ob das so klappt...

danke und lg´
mike


----------



## epic2006 (31. März 2010)

Na das wird schon werden, Decals bekommst Du vom user tomasius, wenn Du lieb fragst, die haben eine wirklich gute Qualität.

Viel Erfolg, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. März 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> die haben eine wirklich gute Qualität.



Stimmt 













Mfg Frank


----------



## JodlDodl (1. April 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


hi

wie bekommt man den alurahmen wieder so auf hochglanz?????
wow, geil!


----------



## divergent! (2. April 2010)

nevrdull


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2010)

Oder SuFu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (2. April 2010)

oder schleifen und AluMagic
vorher



nachher



mehr dazu hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403615
und das kann man dafür benutzen:



Viel Spaß!
Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (2. April 2010)

das wichtigste dabei ist aber in jedem Fall das Gustl für vor/während/nach der Behandlung!  Prost!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. April 2010)

You can achive a finish as good or better with 3M white Scotchbrite pads. (No need to use power tools which can add too much heat when too much pressure is put on the frame). Buy them in the 8x11 inch sheets and cut them into 2" strips. Then wrap them around the frame tubing with a good finishing polish and buff like buffing your shoes.  You can always finish with a light rubbing of Nevrdull to help clean off any remaining residue and then buff again with a cotton terry cloth.


----------

